# old beer kit



## moto-girl (Nov 14, 2009)

I have an Irish Stout kit that is about 5 years old. I am wondering what is still salvagable and what should be replaced. the ingredient list is
Dark malt extract
maltodextrin
crushed crystal malt
hops
crushed black patent
crushed roasted barley
priming sugar
yeast

I was figuring on replacing the yeast (obviously) and perhaps the hops.
Everthing is vacuum sealed, and this is a Brewer's Best kit.
Although things are sealed, I know they won't stay fresh forever and its been a long time, perhaps too long for some of them. It was stored in a dry cool basement, aka the 'Cellar' for the whole time. I would appreciate any suggestions, even pitching the whole thing and starting over.


----------



## Tom (Nov 14, 2009)

I would do as you suggested. BUT, check for "critters" in the grain. It (the grain) should be "crispy", eat some. Also check and see if the dry malt is not compromised. Try it, nothing really to lose. How much DME do you have?


----------



## moto-girl (Nov 15, 2009)

The grains did not have critters. I am familiar with what they look like and the clues they leave. There is 7 lbs of DME included in the kit. I'm borrowing a brew kettle and should make this next weekend. I was leaning toward a liquid yeast, any suggestions?


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2009)

cANT GO WRONG W/ 1056


----------



## smurfe (Nov 16, 2009)

The real setback from using an old kit, particularly extract is you get the often spoke of "Extract Twang" which is quite noticeable kind of like the "kit taste" in wines. This "twang" is normally associated with stale extract. Even if it is in a can if can go stale. It appears you have Dry Extract though. I dunno how fast it goes stale. Now that being said, you already have it so you might as well make it and see what you get. The yeast is probably dead and the hops are probably stale and have no IBU's left but a stout is a low IBU brew anyway. Find a packet of Fermentis SA-04 and maybe some fresh hops and give it a while. You won't be out but a few bucks if it stinks. 

For liquid yeast try White Labs WLP002 or 004, if Wyeast try to find Activator packet and try 1028, 1084, or 1099. All these are great Stout yeasts. 1056 is a great yeast but it is going to have a bit too much attenuation and dryness for a stout. That is the standard American Ale yeast.


----------



## moto-girl (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. This kit sorta got shoved back and then ignored for other projects. I just dug through the box and thought, if not now then when? And even if it has a little 'kit taste' to it, it will be good to get my beer brewing feet wet. I'm surrounded by brewers and great breweries, so its time to join in all the fun.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 17, 2009)

If the grains were crushed five years ago, I wouldn't use them!




Grain can keep for a while IF it is stored whole but crushing it exposes it to oxygen and it starts to break down and go stale right away. Your grain is most certainly stale after five years - even if it seems crispy the sweet malt components went bad a long time ago. At best you'll get an off "husk" flavor and at worst your whole batch will taste rancid. The good news is that you can replace the grains for just a few dollars (and your local brew supply store can crush them for you). If this was my kit I'd only use the DME and, at bottling, the priming sugar. The other components are relatively cheap to replace and it's not worth ruining a batch of stout with them.
Welcome to brewing though - it is a great, fun and rewarding hobby and you can't beat the delicious, fresh beer.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 17, 2009)

(the grain will go bad quicker if it's crushed, even if it is vacuum-sealed immediately)


----------



## moto-girl (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks. I haven't opened the grain for the sniff test, so I'm not sure about that yet. I will probably go get fresh stuff. I did get fresh hops and a liquid yeast, Wyeast for Irish stout and its all resting comfortably in the fridge until next week.


----------



## JimCook (Nov 20, 2009)

By the title of this thread, I get a funny label idea for 'Old Beer' Beer. 


- Jim


----------



## moto-girl (Nov 23, 2009)

That would probably be a good label.


----------



## moto-girl (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok, kit is a go. Waiting to cool to temp to pitch the yeast. I did the boil on the stove, so the house smells like a brewery. The smell will take some getting used to, but its worth it if my hubby really likes the end product. The process was so easy, I'm ready for another!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 30, 2009)

Good for you!


----------



## moto-girl (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for holding my hand everyone. The stout turned out great. Its carbonating in its bottles right now, and we will open the first one on Xmas eve.
This is just as much fun as making wine, only I can do it more often. Oh, what a hobby!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Dec 16, 2009)

Beer. Compared to wine, it's instant gratification.  So glad it turned out great!


----------

